# Walk in Areas for Upland



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

How good are the walk in areas for upland game, pheasants primarily but also doves? 
I've never used them and would like to try out a couple south of utah lake and possibly up near logan this season. I see from the UDWR site that they list them as species available but that doesn't really tell me if there are any worth hunting.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have hunted a few south of Utah Lake. Many of them have livestock on them. We shot one pheasant two years ago on one but I think they get hit so hard that the birds pretty much move off the property in the first day or two of the season. That's not to say birds can't be found there, but they're not stupid and will find another place to stay.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I have had quite a bit of success hunting doves on northern UT WIA areas. Not so much with pheasants. I see pheasants during dove season, but once november comes around I can never find em.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

So do you guys hit the pheasant farms primarily or do you try to find public lands? 

It's going to be my dogs first year of bird hunting and I would like him to get into some wild birds but if I have to go for farm birds I'll take what I can get.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

A friend and I have been making the circuit on the pheasant farms the past two years. Same story as you. Both had new dogs and wanted some guaranteed success. 

Muddy Road Outfitters up in Benson (near Logan) is the first place we went. Very nice folks and they catered to us 100%. We told them our situation and they waited until we were there to go out and plant some birds for us so that we had a good idea of where they were. It allowed us to lead the dogs a little and stay in control of the situation since neither of us was quite sure how our dog would react. We've always wanted to go back and try a more "wild" hunt up there but haven't made it yet.

Pheasant Run Outfitters in Fayette (south of Levan) is another good one. They have an amazing property with unlimited cover. My only honest complaint there is too many birds, too much scent. A young dog will go absolutely nuts. He has quite a few wild birds that live on his property as well so it makes for a more authentic hunt. 

We tried a few others in the past two years but those two are the ones I'm comfortable recommending.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

The Logan area- I am thankful for any and all of them- saying that - some are worth the effort others are just a good run for the dog.


----------

